# Practice make perfect.



## table1349 (May 24, 2017)

*This Gorgeous 10-Second Milky Way Photo Was Shot Hand-Held*


----------



## table1349 (May 24, 2017)

This might make a great pixmedic challenge


----------



## waday (May 24, 2017)

I love Olympus' IBIS. I've been able to take longer exposure shots (my best so far is 1/8-sec) and still have them be pretty darn sharp.


----------

